# Stanley #40 scrub plane.



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

The most aggressive little plane I know. I picked this up on ebay a couple days ago. Not exactly sure of the date, but apparently the beech handles came before the rosewood. 

Anyway, This plane is in great shape, and despite her size she's SUPER aggressive. It's 1/3 the size of my Type 11 #5 and removes 3 times the material. Hence the name "scrub" plane.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking little plane. I like a guy that can appreciate a good and old tool.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

This is so freakin' sweet I can't stand it. I was looking the plane over and found the name W P HANCOCK stamped into the tote. I googled it, and found this

Apparently if this is the guy he could have been a lawyer or an engineer. I'm betting he was an engineer based on some of the stuff I read, and come on a lawyer?

Everybody has their hobbies I guess


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A scrub plane is one that I don't have, but do occasionally scout around for a nice deal....someday! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice score ! And remarkably good shape.


----------



## Michael Scherm (Feb 25, 2013)

*W p hancock*



TheRecklessOne said:


> This is so freakin' sweet I can't stand it. I was looking the plane over and found the name W P HANCOCK stamped into the tote. I googled it, and found this
> 
> Apparently if this is the guy he could have been a lawyer or an engineer. I'm betting he was an engineer based on some of the stuff I read, and come on a lawyer?
> 
> Everybody has their hobbies I guess


 He looks crazy enough to be a woodworker to me.
I have a Stanley 40 scrub plane and love it!
Regards
Michael


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good looking plane. Nice find. :thumbsup:

I just started to clean up an old No. 5 and saw the initials S.H.S stamped on the side. Likely the owners initials.

Fascinating if your picture was the person who originally owned your plane.


----------

